# Zoloft?



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I have been on zoloft for about 6 months....ever since I've been on it I've had terrible burping and indigestion. My doc decided to finally take me off of it and see if it helped. SO far I havent seen any results with the indigestion but it has only been a few days without any zoloft. It was really helping my anxiety and depression but then again it was also making me more bloated and worse as well. I'm tired of dealing with all this indigestion and and IBS-C and depression. Have any of you experienced better results on another form of anti depressent? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

**wellbutrin**Has been ok for me. Side effect are few, and it helps me out alot. The only few things that I noticed right away with the side effect was, when I reached the dose of 300mg ( after week of 150mg ):
Dry MouthLittle fuzzy feeling (head)
if not taken in morning- it can stop you from sleeping wellPlus there is NO sexual side effects, My hubby likes that one


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I was on Zoloft a few years back but no indigestion associated with it. Great stuff but I had the sexual side effects.


----------

